# Godzilla's thread



## chitodadon (Sep 25, 2012)

Im making this thread early while I'm waiting on Godzilla to arrive but.I'm.thinking of changing his name to Thor or.Goliath but.I don't know wat do.u guys think

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Also he was born July 15 and is 12" he is a EG x B/w I will take pics when he comes in tthe morning

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 25, 2012)

Could go with nephilim they where giants from the bible


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe bit that's a hard name for my kids also

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmm so true lol to me personally those names are generic! Lol could go Grant!!! They sooo remind me of raptors from Jurassic park lol


Sorry if that come off rude sorry!!


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea I know I want a one of a kind name

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 25, 2012)

I like Grant haha! And I also like Hammond


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> I like Grant haha! And I also like Hammond



lol :idea: I have an intense feeling that if you had a son....his name would be Grant. And I totally just made that up


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 25, 2012)

Zack actually lol


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> Zack actually lol



oh.....lol


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 25, 2012)

Well looks like I have to wait a extra day for him to come 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 25, 2012)

Why?!?


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 25, 2012)

Fed ex box to big

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Fed ex box to big
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



 yikes.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea so he going to get a smaller box

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Sep 25, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Yea so he going to get a smaller box
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



So the shipper couldnt just get a smaller box and ship?.. I mean it doesnt take a day too get a smaller box...


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 25, 2012)

He was at work all day he only has a hour after work to go home and get to.fed ex

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 27, 2012)

This waiting sucks I know he works but damn get out and send my tegu

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 2, 2012)

Tomorrow he will be here and I can't firgure a name out Thor Godzilla or Goliath or if u have name let me know

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 2, 2012)

Godzilla says, "Rwwaaarrr.. need more Godzillas!"


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gigan or Rodan


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 3, 2012)

Yea I like Godzilla but I also.like Thor 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesnyborg (Oct 3, 2012)

Reptar! lol. If you are a 90's kid you'll get it.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 3, 2012)

Rugrats

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 3, 2012)

Gojira!
(???)


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 3, 2012)

He is here 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2
I'm stuck on Godzilla and Thor but don't know

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 3, 2012)

Just look at that picture. He is rawring for Godzilla. Put a few leggo buildings in front of him, and Im sure hed stomp them all down.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: RE: Godzilla's thread*



Aardbark said:


> Just look at that picture. He is rawring for Godzilla. Put a few leggo buildings in front of him, and Im sure hed stomp them all down.



Lol yea its true

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Oct 4, 2012)

Belial. Name him Belial. Almost nobody will guess where that is from.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 4, 2012)

Where is that name from

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 4, 2012)

I believe its from several things, one being the game Diablo.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 4, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Where is that name from
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



A movie called "Basket Case". Rent it on Netflix.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 4, 2012)

Got ya oh yea everyone Godzilla has a official thread Aldo 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 8, 2012)

Feeding time

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Godzilla is 16" now

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry he is 17" long lol and I soaked him and pit vegetable oil on hos tail trying to get the shed off of his tail he had no problem with me massaging it

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 19, 2012)

So today Godzilla woke up grumpy and I noticed him tubing his heead everywhere he is now in shed 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 19, 2012)

Yayyy


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 19, 2012)

So today I tries something different and gave Godzilla a baby quail well he murdered it and has been lazy all day and just basking on the substarte he is full lol but I'm happy he ate it 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


My mistake that's 2 quail now lol he just ate another

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 19, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> So today I tries something different and gave Godzilla a baby quail well he murdered it and has been lazy all day and just basking on the substarte he is full lol but I'm happy he ate it
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





Nice! I gotta try some quail. Great job with him bro.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: Godzilla's thread*



KABIKANO said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > So today I tries something different and gave Godzilla a baby quail well he murdered it and has been lazy all day and just basking on the substarte he is full lol but I'm happy he ate it
> ...





Thanks man I just used a toothbrush to put olive oil on him because he is shedding right now bout to spray the tank 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 19, 2012)

He's out growing them bricks man, try getting some 12 x 12 pavers for him to bask on. They'll work for a little while.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea when I get a bigger enclosure he in a 55 gallon right now

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 19, 2012)

Handle that **** then B!


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: Godzilla's thread*



KABIKANO said:


> Handle that Poo then B!



Wat u mean homie 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 19, 2012)

I mean, get that bigger tank then. I forgot the automatic change the curse words. I wrote "shitt" not poo! Lol!


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 22, 2012)

Just wanted to ask everyone is it ok that I'm still feeding Godzilla in his enclosure still

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 22, 2012)

When I had tegus, I only fed in the enclosure and they were never aggressive.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok Godzilla isn't aggressive and he is now 19"

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 23, 2012)

He is lazy he stays there for a while everyday then moves to bask and goes back

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a question, do you just put the food in the enclosure when hes not looking or not around?.. Or does he see you putting food in there?


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 23, 2012)

Sometimes he sees me but he.isn't aggressive at all

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Oct 23, 2012)

How old was he when you got him, I just got a 3 month gaint and let me tell you, he HUGE!!


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 23, 2012)

He was two months but Godzilla is a cross extreme b/w

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I thought u had a blue

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Oct 23, 2012)

I did, but i got into a car accident, sold kahno to the same pet store i sold blue to and the extra cash i bought a extreme from johnny. I dont't think the man upstairs wants me to have a blue..lol.. I've had 2 baby blues so far and both i had to sell because something came up.. Decided to go with something different this time


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 23, 2012)

Wish u the best make a thread and put up pics

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Oct 23, 2012)

Well i just got him so he's still kinda nervous. I could put my hand in there, slowly touch him but anything else he either walks to his hide or he burries his head..lol. and leaves his whole body exposed lol. When i redo my 4x2x2 with a front opening door, ill start a new thread. He's a big 3 months though, i'd say maybe 16-19 inches...


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 23, 2012)

Godzilla us 19"

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice, how old is he now?..


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 23, 2012)

3 months

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Oct 23, 2012)

Great. Just on point. Thanks man.

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

Anytime and thanks and not really any signs of hibernating he gets up every day at 730am eastern time

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

Godzilla new favorite place to lay

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 24, 2012)

I love the name Godzilla. Sometimes I still feed in the enclosure. I have two that are cage aggressive, but always have been, and two that are not and never were. So I think there are a lot of factors that go into the equation. If you only open the door to feed, then you are inviting a major feeding response when you open the door. And once you get a feeding response at the door, it can be quite hard to break.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: RE: Godzilla's thread*



laurarfl said:


> I love the name Godzilla. Sometimes I still feed in the enclosure. I have two that are cage aggressive, but always have been, and two that are not and never were. So I think there are a lot of factors that go into the equation. If you only open the door to feed, then you are inviting a major feeding response when you open the door. And once you get a feeding response at the door, it can be quite hard to break.



I'm always in the cage petting cleaning and everything so.he not aggressive never notes when.my hand in there unlesss he hungry lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Oct 24, 2012)

I wanna try feeding in the cage until he gets a little better. All my tegus before has been less than 12 inches at 3 months, so its easy to take them out and put them in a feeding bin. But my extreme is touching 20 inches at 3 months, so i cant really pick him up anytime i want too lol..


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

I feel the same with Godzilla so wat I do is always stay around his tank always call his name and pet him

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


He loves my shirt lol so.now as soon as I open. The tank and he sees my hand he flicks his tongue so.much lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 29, 2012)

Pic update of Godzilla in shed

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sleeping in water dish

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 1, 2012)

Godzilla is extra active today he isn't even eating a lot but after a pooped he is running around and digging lol he is still in shed also

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Nov 1, 2012)

They love to dig don't they


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dig is not.the word he destroyed his tank mulch all on food and in water dish plus he trying to.climb the glass he is attention seeking.today

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 20, 2012)

Bad pics haven't measured but he is growing

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did you say he was suppose to be an extreme?? Looks a lot like a regular B&W.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 20, 2012)

He.is a extreme cross bw

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


He is 4 months old now

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh that makes since, sorry I guess I could have read the entire thread before posting.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 21, 2012)

Its cool thanks for.worrying

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 29, 2012)

Godzilla trying to get out today lol
from Samsung Galaxy S3


He said I give up
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok so Godzilla measured out at 26" today 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 29, 2012)

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## DWReptiles (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey I was wondering where you got your tegu? I got mine from Johnny from teguterra, I bought him at 2.5 months so maybe they are related!


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 30, 2012)

No I got mine from a breedee named kushfiend on the tegu forum

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 30, 2012)

Some beautiful orange on his stomach!


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: RE: Godzilla's thread*



Skeetzy said:


> Some beautiful orange on his stomach!



Thank u

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 1, 2012)

Godzilla is showing alotb of aggression in his cage lately

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 1, 2012)

I noticed Godzilla appetite is growing and he is more aggresive but maybe im wrong he has been trying to get out and also he runsvto my hand when I open the tank but I move my hand before he gets to hit because im not sure if he is going to bite also he is in a bad shed its like when he finishes his body shed he starts shedding again but im still having a hard time his humidity is 80% and I soak him every other day plus I put olive oil on him wat can I do i want this shed off please help and I dont want him to be aggresive also


from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 6, 2012)

Godzilla feeding video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1ruewJyPBQ
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 9, 2012)

Growing strong and shedding again

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Make any progress on the larger cage yet?


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 9, 2012)

January I should have it hopefully I got a wider tank though for free for now

from Samsung Galaxy S3
50gal breeder

from Samsung Galaxy S3


from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-0nexMO1JM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Brittneym (Dec 9, 2012)

Whoever the woman is in all your videos i love all her commentary and random things she says in the background XD Hes growing very fast! And definitely putting away the mice! Are you feeding him anything other than the mice though?


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks thats my wife lol im waiting for my shipment to come in but I feee him ground salmon rabbit, whole quail, eggs

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Brittneym (Dec 10, 2012)

That's good! Sounds like he's going to grow up fat and happy with a nice balanced meal! I read you were having some troubles with him shedding
One you get your wooden enclosure the humidity should help alot with that. I've also read that supplementing your ground meats with cod liver oil helps for more healthy sheds. Do a search for cod liver oil on here to get the exact ratio of oil to meat and it should turn up allot of results! Hope this helps!


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 10, 2012)

The humidity is good and I out cod liver oil in his food

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Brittneym (Dec 10, 2012)

Hrrm maybe he's just a picky shedder then? It can happen /shrug


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 10, 2012)

Yea he is

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 10, 2012)

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 15, 2012)

His shed is finally coming off

from Samsung Galaxy S3


from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 30, 2012)

Update havent measured him bit he is growing

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 31, 2012)

Fat lazy baby

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 6, 2013)

Before and after shed pics from today mind he just shed a lil less than 2 weeks ago, this was a good shed all in one shot too besides tail and head

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 6, 2013)

Godzilla is now 3ft long

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 6, 2013)

How is the new enclosure coming along? He's getting huge - needs that new cage ASAP. Other than that, he's looking good.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 6, 2013)

Its being worked on now I have a friend working on it for me

from Samsung Galaxy S3
I wamt to ler Godzilla free roam but I dont know how he will act

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Thanks man too I love him a lot he he is finall nice lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 7, 2013)

Head shot amd I noticed Godzilla has a smiley face on his nexk look at the two dots amd then the line at the top of his neck if u turn the pick upside down
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

Godzilla is getting big. What a cute lil chubster.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank u

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 17, 2013)

These r bad pics of Godzilla I know

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: Godzilla's thread*



Dubya said:


> Belial. Name him Belial. Almost nobody will guess where that is from.



I know belial all too well. He hangs with anton lavey down by the tar pits 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you tried letting him free roam at all? Do you have a place in your house that you can section off so he can't get into anything?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 17, 2013)

Yea alway and bathroom but I need something foe alway to sec tion it off

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 17, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Yea alway and bathroom but I need something foe alway to sec tion it off
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Kirby free roams most the house haha he's a sweetie and mainly wants on my lap more than exploring 

You have a large closet? I basically have Kirby the master closet so he can roam


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: Godzilla's thread*



Deac77 said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > Yea alway and bathroom but I need something foe alway to sec tion it off
> ...



Wish I did when I buy my house after my law suit I will have more than enough space

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 18, 2013)

My plan is to gate my kitchen and let niles spend time there. Floor is easy to clean and there's nothing he can get hurt on. We just had it redone from ceiling to floor. Well it's almost done...just the molding and door frames left to do. Thinking will make gates as most baby gates have lattice that can be used to climb right over. . .

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 18, 2013)

Chitotadon, what law suit do you speak of? Are you sure you're going to win?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 18, 2013)

Yup definitely win against fore department for car accident

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 18, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 18, 2013)

did you get badly hurt? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 18, 2013)

Yea me and my wife 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


I jad surgery in both knees my back is permanently damaged plus my neck I had a head injury and was in the hospital for 2 weeks

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 20, 2013)

That's terrible.I'm so sorry. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Jan 20, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Yea me and my wife
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3
> 
> ...





I apologize for that beating I gave you, I was drunk and you pissed me off. You don't have to tell everyone that you got run over, it only felt that way. Again, I'm very sorry.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Boys will be boys...haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 30, 2013)

Well Godzilla went down and os sleeping excepr when I check on him

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## rae655 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey, you said that Godzilla is a Extreme (chacoan) x b/w? Are there any differences you know of btw. a true chacoan and your tegu cross?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 30, 2013)

Not that I kmow of besides color 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 21, 2013)

Crappu pic of godzilla permanent home 7x3x3 hardwood ply, 3 coats of dryloc extreme

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 26, 2013)

Godzilla is now 15months and almost 50" 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Liz Herrera (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow just amazing!


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## KSTAR (Feb 2, 2014)

THAT BOY ZILLA IS A BEAST!!! Trust me pics don't show his real size I've got to see and handle him personally BOYS A BEAST LOL


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 2, 2014)

Yea man u got to come see him


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## chitodadon (Feb 7, 2014)

Godzilla won't sit still so I can't get exact measurement he is between 50-55" long


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## glk832 (Mar 18, 2014)

My goodness!!!!!!! look at that tail.. he is not missing any meals.


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2014)

Nope when he is hungry he eats lol and I just measured him he is 53"


----------



## tommylee22 (May 12, 2014)

wasn't he from same batch as Biggin? I can't remember Bobby's 2012 Jun 13th hatch date? Check out his brother if so Biggin is a monster as well.. 30Lbs right at 5ft long.


----------



## glk832 (May 12, 2014)

Wow. Post some picks


----------



## chitodadon (May 13, 2014)

No the from different breeders


----------



## chitodadon (May 13, 2014)

Also godzilla was born in july and hibernate for three months last year, also slowed down this year, and I know biggin he has always been huge,


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2014)

Can't wait to see some updated pics of godzilla! He's a BEAST!


----------



## chitodadon (May 16, 2014)




----------



## SamBobCat (May 16, 2014)

Wow he is HUGE!! How old is he now?


----------



## tommylee22 (May 19, 2014)

glk832 said:


> Wow. Post some picks


 here are pics of my Bobby Hill Extreme :Biggin"


----------



## chitodadon (May 27, 2014)

Nice


----------



## chitodadon (May 27, 2014)

I forgot how light godzilla was, all that's left to shed is tail and back legs


----------

